# computer restarts every hour



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

i experience this problem like once a month and it goes on for about a day sometimes 2

my computer randomly shuts off after an hour of being on

i have scanned my computer with a lot of different virus scanners im currently using kaspersky av 8 and ive ran it in safe mode and it still does it

this has lead me to believe it may be a hardware issues

ive been using core temp and my cpu temp has been between 30-40s celcius, i have a intel core 2 duo e6550

if theres anymore information you need let me know (this is the weirdest problem that has ever happened to me)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Please list all specs including video card and power supply brand name and wattage.


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

ok processor: intel core 2 duo E6550
motherboard: intel DP35DP
memory: Kingston DDR2
video card: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro
power supply (i just got this one, so its been doing this throughout 2 different power supplies so i ruled that out) : Coolmaster 650W

ummm i cant really thing of anything else

Harddrive : Seagate barracuda 320GB

anything else let me know (i have CPU-Z and GPU-Z) if you need some logs or anything

Also that graphics card is fairly new also (i cant recall if it did this before the graphics card or not)
like i said this has been going on for awhile and it happens like once every month i think if not a little more at times


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Just as a double check, look at the temps and voltages in the bios and see what they are and report them back here. 

Then, try it with only one stick of memory for a period of time and see if it still does that. If it does, swap the other stick in there and see what it does. 

When you have time, it might be a good idea to run Memtest86. 

Here are Memtest Installation instructions. 

I suggest that you run a minimum of 5 passes on each stick that is installed.


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

ok thanks ill report back for the record of keeping time it just restarted 5:20 western time

ill report the temps and that site is currently unavailable it says on the memtest download


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

ok temps and voltage are

CPU: 43 celcius
Motherboard: 40 celcius
ICH: 56 celcius
MCH: 66 celcius

+12v : 12v
+5v : 5v
+3v : 3v

and there was a 2 more voltage but it seemed to me like the voltage was fine

if those are ok then i can start the memory testing, but once again that link so site not available so maybe a new hosting site

btw thanks for your help so far


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Did those temps and voltages come from the BIOS? I would like to see what the BIOS says when you enter the BIOS setup menu. Normally, the bios lists the motherboard and CPU temps only and the voltages would not be exactly +12, +5, etc. They normallly would read something like +11.95, etc. Double check those please to satisfy my concern.


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

yes they came from the bios but i rounded up i didnt know how percise you wanted it...ill get on the percision

they have 4 temps and 5 voltages i think ill write em down more percisely this time


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, we are searching for clues to your issues.


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

sorry ive been working and it hasnt restarted for almost 2 hours now so i think its done for now i will still get you the voltage and temp just give me another hour or so (maybe less)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There is no hurry, I will be on tomorrow again, or feel comfortable with any member of our Hardware Team. All are well qualified to assist you with these issues.


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

well alright i dont know if you are done for the day but here is the voltage
+12v is 12.16v
+5v is 4.95v
+3.3v 3.31v
then i have 2 extras
MCH Vcc s 1.25v
CPU 1 Vccp is 1.34v

also i jotted down the cooling fan which is 2150


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Voltages look fine at this point. Let's see what the memtest results show with each stick of ram.


----------



## dippedinsauce (May 8, 2009)

ya the memtest link you gave didnt work ill try it again but, its working fine right now i sort of dont want to toy with it while its working properly the only problem is it will probably happen again in a month so im thinking ill run the memtest with both them in (if thats possible and post the results) or ill keep the program till it does it again then test it properly and PM you the results or find this thread or make a new one? if thats ok with you?

thanks for all the help too, i appreciate it

ps sorry for double post


----------

